

Ask HN: Does HN list promotion posts now? (Listia post) - aptsurdist

What's up with the HN post currently on the front page that you can't interact with?  It looks like an AD for the ycombinator company Listia.com. Did HN start doing promotion posts? Did they always do this?
It just says "Listia is hiring developers to build a marketplace using virtual currency (listia.com)".  I can't vote for it or comment on it as those links are missing.  Is this a new kind of HN ad? Or a promotion for ycombinator companies?  Or maybe just a bug?<p>Maybe I just missed an announcement about this?  Thanks -
======
aptsurdist
Thanks for the info - I'm really surprised I never noticed one of these
before. I wonder if it would make sense to just include a link saying
something like "what's this?" or "promotion" that linked to a page explaining.
I don't mind the promotion for the in-house teams though. Good luck Listia.

------
there
listia is a YC company, they've always been allowed to post job postings here.
from what i remember pg saying, they initially post to the 4th position and
fall off the page as the day goes on.

------
mooism2
YC companies have always been able to post job ads. I don't know whether other
companies can post job ads.

No idea why comments aren't allowed.

